# [ RENTED ] OCEAN FRONT:  Kauai Beach Villas - July 15 - $700



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2017)

*Kauai Beach Villas - $700*

Unit G5 - 3rd Floor - close to the stream and lagoon

Ocean Front - VERY close to the water

1 bedroom - 2 bath - full kitchen - sleeps 4

July 15-22, 2017

*Ocean front view - very close to the water:*




*Building G is the center, ocean front unit:*




*View from the G5 Lanai - south down the beach.*




*Conveniently located between the airport and Kapa'a:*




*Floorplan:*




*Livingroom:


 

Kitchen:


 

Bedroom:


 *


----------



## ejfrolic (Jun 9, 2017)

I am interested! Is it still available?


----------



## applegirl (Jun 9, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> *Kauai Beach Villas - $700*
> 
> Unit G5 - 3rd Floor - close to the stream and lagoon
> 
> ...


Wow Denise, this is a great offer! Someone is going to be very lucky to get this!

Janna


----------



## icydog (Jun 9, 2017)

applegirl said:


> Wow Denise, this is a great offer! Someone is going to be very lucky to get this!
> 
> Janna


I agree.  The place looks lovely.  I wish I could transport myself! I love Kauai.


----------



## icydog (Jun 9, 2017)

icydog said:


> I agree.  The place looks lovely.  I wish I could transport myself! I love Kauai.


I just sent the pictures to my son.  He is dying to go to Kauai but from the East Coast it's just too hard to find a seat on an airline without a long lead time.  He loved the pictures. Someone is going to get the deal of the century. Thanks for posting this Denise!


----------

